
Coffee extinct by 2080 due to climate change - jonbaer
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/coffee-could-be-extinct-by-2080-due-to-climate-change-destroying-areas-suitable-for-growing-beans-a7222241.html
======
leed25d
Can't we engineer a strain of coffee that grows under different climate
conditions?

------
sheraz
Title should read wild coffee. Not all coffee as title suggests.

